

Ask HN: Does remote working for US company requires visa? - ramgp

Let&#x27;s say you live in Argentina, Chile, Spain or Dominican Republic. If you want to work for an american company are you required to hold a US <i>employment visa</i>?<p>I&#x27;m almost sure you&#x27;ll be required to have a work permit for the place from where you will be working, but I&#x27;m not sure about the other end.
======
aggieben
No US visa required unless you plan to have a physical presence in the US.

